# Engine with flyball governor



## airkuld (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi everyone.  I built an engine from Bill Reichart's plans called a Clutch Engine, sometimes known as a thumb engine.  Some time back, I saw a similar engine but it featured a flyball governor.  I had the plans but somehow misplaced them.  After a thorough search, I can't find any info on this.  Can anyone help?


----------

